# Dust deputy gets 10 stars



## dday (Jun 27, 2014)

I just hooked mine up yesterday-and tried the whole dumping sawdust on the floor and testing it. I concur, it worked great. I used it later connecting to ROS and it increased the suction that there was no residue.. now , to build a cart to house it along with my shopvac


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I have ione on my mitre saw. I would say it's effective. Worth it.


----------



## Rich1955 (Jan 26, 2020)

I have the dust deputy on my shop vac and the super dust deputy on my dust collector, and i'm happy with both of them.


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

I've had one for almost five years and no complaints. Hooked up to 6 hp Ridgid. Mel


----------



## bugradx2 (May 7, 2018)

I have a small shop so the dust deputy and a shop vac are the dust collection system. I've had it 18 months or so and continue to be impressed by it. Almost nothing, if anything at all, makes it past it to the filter in the shop vac. I even used it to clean up drywall dust from some work I did in our master bathroom and it did a great job on that.


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't have a dust deputy but it sounds like I should look into getting one.


----------



## Aaron312 (Jan 16, 2020)

I have a Fein turbo vac with a dust deputy. Way better than I was even hoping for. I have used it with a Bosch Random orbital sander and have absolutely dustless sanding. Just wonderful!


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

a shopvac w/dustdeputy on a 19-38 and it works?? are you kidding me? that thing produces tons of fine dust. that's one mighty strong vac. but can it suck a tennis ball through a garden hose? lmao


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I was shocked as well. It is a 30 year old Craftsman, maybe better than the modern ones. I was doing 1 board about 18" wide, and 3' long. Got inches of dust in the bucket, nothing noticable in the air. I will be running my 5" duct out to the sander, but also adding a 5" cyclone because I also have a 15" planer and a w& h molder to collect from. The shop vac is temporary, but really works surprisingly well with the DD. The vac alone clogged quickly.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

ibewjon… Which size shop vac are you using. Shop vac has over 40 models of shop vacs.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

As I stated, it is an older Craftsman vac. Model to follow later today.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Sorry I never added the model, but it is a Craftsman, 5.5 peak hp, (ha ha to that.). Model 113177905,. 11.4 amps.


----------

